# 3 poisons



## GuntherHess (Dec 1, 2007)

I bought these 3 bottles at the flea market in a box with a few other cobalt Wal-mart bottles. Seemed like a good buy for a few bucks.
 I know very little about poisons. I guess they had stoppers at one time but the throats are not ground? W.T.& CO.  A  6" , 5 1/2", and 4 1/2".  I very seldom see poisons for sale out in the wild.


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice buy, Matt. They are KC-1 diamond lattice poisons, a classic poison. Without the optional stoppers (which a lot of them do not have, corks were much cheaper), they are still worth $20-30 each, maybe a little more for the 6-inch one. You almost never see KC-1s around in flea markets or antique shops. ~Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jim. Do the stoppered ones have ground necks or did they just use cork lined stoppers?


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 6, 2007)

Id pay that anyday....Very awesome, Anyone selling those?

 beg beg beg   lol

 ww


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW,I WANT SOME OF THOSE.NICE FIND 
 THE CLEAR HAD GROUND NECK VARIANTS BUT YOU HAVE
 TO GET THE SQUARE APOTHACARY BOTTLES WITH THE SAME  STYLE STOPPER TO GET GROUND NECK OTHERWISE
 RICK.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 7, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350002045419&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=022

 I listed the small one on ebay. The medium one has a lip chip so I gave it to my sister. I plan to list the large one on ebay in the near future when I get the time.
 I dont collect these and I dont have a good feel for the values so ebay works for me.


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you, its very nice!
 I was hoping to find a set of 3 or more...


 ww


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 11, 2007)

It is beautiful tho!


----------

